# picture of wine rack



## rob (Aug 2, 2011)

My son bought 3 kits for me to make, so I thought he needed a wine rack to store it, I made this simple rack for under 30.00...Can you tell he is an only child?


----------



## Tom (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice rack, hope its attached to the wall. Whats it made of poplar?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 2, 2011)

Rob nice rack. I like the joints.


----------



## Tom (Aug 2, 2011)

Joints? I didnt see weed... LOL


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 2, 2011)

Very nice! 

He is over 21 right?


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 3, 2011)

Very nice, looks good.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Aug 3, 2011)

Good looking rack. 

I'm fixing to start on my own. I went last week and bought a Dado blade to make the joints. (No, Tom, not a mary jane joint  )
I'm planning on making it out of birch.
I'm shooting for a modular rach such as this one. Then I can add to it as needed. I'm probably going for around 10 tiers of 9 bottles at first. A 90 bottle rack should offer some pretty good storage for a newbie.


----------



## Flem (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice rack. I have "wine rack construction" on my winter "to do" list.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 3, 2011)

Since several of you are thinking of making some wine rack I thought I would share this site with you. Look for the specific rack you want and the look at the detailed assembly instructions. Looking at the 144 Deluxe wine racks and the cube ones, I had enough info to build the ones in my wine cellar.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 3, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Since several of you are thinking of making some wine rack I thought I would share this site with you. Look for the specific rack you want and the look at the detailed assembly instructions. Looking at the 144 Deluxe wine racks and the cube ones, I had enough info to build the ones in my wine cellar.



The site also has all the necessary specs for the various size bottles. Definately a great site to book mark.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks, Dan!


----------



## FTC Wines (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks also, just bookmarked the site. Wine racks are on the top of the "list" for winter shop projects. Have been thinking of the diagonal open square kind to fit 750ml & 1.5's. Anyone made one like that? Roy FightingTown Creek Wines


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 3, 2011)

I was actually looking into one of those 16 g finish nailers at Harbor Freight so that I could construct some racks over the winter. Once I get the garage cleaned out I'll have my shop area back again and will have a place to work.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 3, 2011)

Doug be carefull, sometimes you get what you pay for. Make sure it is a finish nailer and not a brad nailer. I got a nice Porta Cable at Home Depot I like a lot.


----------



## tonyt (Aug 3, 2011)

Need I say more.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 3, 2011)

There are many types of nice racks it seems.


----------



## Lurker (Aug 3, 2011)

SpoiledRotten said:


> Good looking rack.
> 
> I'm fixing to start on my own. I went last week and bought a Dado blade to make the joints. (No, Tom, not a mary jane joint  )
> I'm planning on making it out of birch.
> I'm shooting for a modular rach such as this one. Then I can add to it as needed. I'm probably going for around 10 tiers of 9 bottles at first. A 90 bottle rack should offer some pretty good storage for a newbie.


Very nice rack. I started a small rack 2 years ago, added to it last year and will again this year. It never ends.


----------



## Lurker (Aug 3, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Doug be carefull, sometimes you get what you pay for. Make sure it is a finish nailer and not a brad nailer. I got a nice Porta Cable at Home Depot I like a lot.


I got my nail gun at Home Depot too. Brads and finish nails up to 2 1/2 inches, money well spent. The compressed air is always good to have. I also use it to shoot cotton balls thru tubing.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 3, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> There are many types of nice racks it seems.



Yes there are many


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 3, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Doug be carefull, sometimes you get what you pay for. Make sure it is a finish nailer and not a brad nailer. I got a nice Porta Cable at Home Depot I like a lot.



the one at Harbor Freight says 1 1/4 - 2 1/2" 16 guage finish nails. Figured I'd get a box of 1 1/4 nails at the same time. I already have the compressor. I actually have a bunch of oak and cherry wood as well. The cherry are 1X6 about 3-4' long.


----------



## Flem (Aug 3, 2011)

tonyt said:


> Need I say more.



Tony, I believe I like your rack the best. It looks like it holds a couple of Magnums!!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 4, 2011)

Because I have a lot of wine to store, I look for several things in deciding on a wine rack. 

Density: Racks that hold the most bottles in the least amount of space. The picture that Dan (RunningWolf) posted is my favorite style of rack. There is very little wasted space in this style of rack.

Ease of use: Diamond or bin style racks can have high density when full, but they can be a pain in the behind when you want the wine that happens to be at the bottom of the pile. Dan's style is easy to use, you can remove any wine without disturbing others. The downside is that they work best with the size of bottles they're built to hold. Larger bottles won't fit in standard racks.


----------



## tonyt (Aug 4, 2011)

Flem said:


> Tony, I believe I like your rack the best. It looks like it holds a couple of Magnums!!



Says the guy from Beaver Pa.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 4, 2011)

Now that was funny!


----------



## Flem (Aug 4, 2011)

Leave my Beaver out of this!!!


----------



## Rocky (Aug 4, 2011)

Dan, do I understand correctly that you made the racks in your cellar using the pattern from the above website? I have to ask you, how did you came up with a 10 x 13 design? You do very nice work.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 4, 2011)

With our limited storage for most of us please take into account a typical bottle usd and dont make the distance between each tier much bigger to allow for more tiers for more bottles. I made tghis mistake thinking I might use magnums here and there and now have a lot of wasted space between tiers and probably could have fit another couple hundered bottles. I didnt add much room between biut if you take that extra room and multiply that by about 5 per rack and then about 8 rakcs total it could have fit a lot more bottles which I must say I wouldnt have thought I would have needed but as you are probably figuring out abput now this is an addictive hobby and trying to age some bottles the numbers add up and Im out of room at about 1,250 bottles and have to resort to what Tom does and stack them on the floor. Its one reason I still have about 9 carboys full and already aged over a year and need bpottlng but really no where to put them. Cant wait for the holidays to give some away.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Aug 5, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Cant wait for the holidays to give some away.




I'll PM you my address, Wade!!! 

Really, that is a good point you made about the distance between the tiers. I can see where someone would easily make the mistake of taking too much of the wine storage with wasted space. I'll keep that in mind.


----------

